# Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?



## Schnatterzapfen (1. Okt. 2012)

Hallo liebe Leutz,

Ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet und hier sind die Winter eigentlich recht mild, allerdings hat die letzten beiden Jahre auch hier das Thermometer schwer gelitten.
Mein Teich nähert sich der Fertigstellung und der Winter wird kommen, da hatte ich so einige Gedankengänge die ich von euch gern mal ordnen lassen würde ;-)

Am alten Teich hatte ich eine Styroporkugel mit Belüfter um zumindest ein Loch freizuhalten, dies möchte ich aber nun am neuen Teich nicht mehr.

Ich hatte mir schon überlegt einen Sonnenkollektor zu bauen und damit eine gewisse Temperatur im Teich zu halten. Dies scheitert allerdings daran dass die Sonne leider nicht 24h scheint und mir vermutlich Nachts das Wasser in den Leitungen einfrieren wird.

Ein anderer Gedanke wäre einfach ein bis zwei Teichheizer (zb. von Schego) in den Teich einzubringen, allerdings sind das natürlich auch wieder Kosten und ich habe keinen Schimmer vom Wirkungsgrad dieser Teile.

Ein weiterer Gedanke wäre diese Heizkabel (ähnlich dem Bodenfluter in Aquarien) in die Filtertonnen einzubauen und somit das Wasser bei einer bestimmten Temperatur zu halten. Allerdings kenne ich auch da nicht den Wirkungsgrad.

Mal ein paar Eckdaten:
der Teich hat ca. 18m³, 4 Filtertonnen a 200l (Schwerkraftfilter), Rohrpumpe 16k l/h

Hat jemand von euch bereits diesbzgl. Erfahrung, eine andere Idee oder mache ich mir zuviel Gedanken ?

Achso....im Teich sind Fische.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Joerg (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Hi Markus,
die beste Option einen Teich auf einer Temperatur >3° zu halten ist eine gute Isolierung.
Bring mal dein Profil auf einen aktuellen Stand bezüglich Größe und Besatz.

Bei dieser Größe sollte eine frostsichere Tiefe erreicht werden. Der Filter könnte auch im Winter weiter laufen, wenn er gut isoliert ist. (Bei mir läuft er auch gedrosselt durch)
Die besten Ergebnisse habe ich mit einer Isolierung der Oberfläche mit Styrodur erziehlt. Diese vermindert effizient den größten Wärmeverlust durch die Oberfläche.
Wichtig wäre auch zu gewährleisten, dass im Teich keine Strömung im Winter ist. Nur so kann sich das 4° "warme" Wasser dann am Boden sammeln. 
Die Schego Heizer kannst du im Eingang des Filters einsetzen, eine große Auswirkung auf die Gesamttemperatur habe sie nicht.


----------



## Patrick K (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Hallo Markus
nach meiner letzten Jahr gemachten Erfahrung, sehe ich das etwas anderst als Joerg. 
Wenn deine Anlage gut isoliert ist ,werden zwei bis drei 600W Heizer im Filter, zwar langsam aber stedig deinen Teich erwärmen oder besser bei frühem einsetzen auf der jetztigen  Temperatur halten

Die Frage ist nur ob du das überhaupt für deine Fuschies benötigst ,bzw.auch ob du dir das leisten möchstest...

Mein Teich hält bei rechtzeitiger Abdeckung ca.5°c an der Wasseroberfläche

GRUSS PATRICK


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Habe mein Profil mal aktualisiert 

Was mir eigentlich vorschwebt wäre eine Möglichkeit, den Teich über Winter weiter laufen zu lassen, klar mit gedrosselter Pumpe aber halt relativ normal weiter laufen lassen.
Dafür wollte ich ganz gern das Wasser auf einer bestimmten Temparatur halten (ca. 4-6°), allerdings wäre es perfekt wenn ich dafür den Teich nicht abdecken müsste. Wir sitzen halt auch im Winter oft im Garten und Grillen etc., da wäre ein Blick auf den Teich nicht verkehrt.

Ich hatte mir vorgestellt das ich das Wasser im Filter erwärme und somit den Temperaturen trotzden kann.


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Hallo Markus
Nu so weit ist es nicht von Dir zu mir und alle meine Koi haben es überstanden .
Gebe den Koi gutes Futter und sorge für eine gute Belüftung des Teiches wenn der Winter einsetzt.
Ich lass einfach alles weiter laufen wie im Sommer auch .
In der Natur ist es doch auch nicht anders und die Karpfen überleben das auch .
ich habe 20000 Liter Wasser im Teich  und er ist 1.70 Tief 
Bilder 2011 -2012
Gruss R

Das ist meine meinung andere machen vieles anders


----------



## Joerg (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Den Teich auf 6 Grad ohne Isolierung zu halten ist richtig teuer.
Hab schon 4 Stellige Beträge auf der Stromrechnung gesehen.

Bei einer Abdeckung aus Styrodur kannst du Sichtfenster mit Doppelstegplatten einplanen.
Eine Futterluke zur Kontrolle ist auch sinnvoll.

Die kostengünstige Option ist die Energieverluste zu vermeiden.
Mein Filter läuft auch isoliert durch. Eine dicke Eisschicht gibt es nicht, was den Start ins Frühjahr erleichtert.
Die kritische Temperatur liegt bei 2 Grad, eine Strömung ist kontraproduktiv, da sich eine Schichtung ergibt und am Boden um die 4 Grad sein sollten.


----------



## tomsteich (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*



Schnatterzapfen schrieb:


> Habe mein Profil mal aktualisiert
> 
> Was mir eigentlich vorschwebt wäre eine Möglichkeit, den Teich über Winter weiter laufen zu lassen, klar mit gedrosselter Pumpe aber halt relativ normal weiter laufen lassen.
> Dafür wollte ich ganz gern das Wasser auf einer bestimmten Temparatur halten (ca. 4-6°), allerdings wäre es perfekt wenn ich dafür den Teich nicht abdecken müsste. Wir sitzen halt auch im Winter oft im Garten und Grillen etc., da wäre ein Blick auf den Teich nicht verkehrt.
> ...



Hallo,

warum machst Du es denn nicht wie bei Deinem vorherigen Teich?

Ich habe auch nur einen Styropor-Eisfreihalter mit Luftsprudler, schalte die Pumpe aus und füttere nicht mehr. Die Temperatur unter der isolierenden Eisschicht ist noch in keinem Wintrr unter 4 Grad gefallen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Auf den Sprudler mit dem Styroporkörper wollte ich eigentlich verzichten, da der meiner Meinung nach die unteren Wasserbereiche mit auskühlt.

Wenn ich den Teich einfach so weiterlaufen lasse werden mir auch die unteren Wasserbereiche mit ausgekühlt, daher ja der Gedanke das Wasser im Filter etwas zu erwärmen um so einen Ausgleich zu schaffen.

Das mit dem Abdecken muss ich mir mal noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen, rein optisch kommt es mir persönlich wie der Super-Gau vor 

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte wie lange zb. so eine Schego benötigt um in einem ca. 200 L Fass das Wasser um 1-2° zu erwärmen ?


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

...mit den Schego-Heizstäben kannst du nix groß erwärmen, die Heizstäbe dienen zum Loch-im-Eis-freihalten und das machen sie gut...ich verwende ebenso einen solchen Heizstab und habe 20-30 cm unter dem Heizer einen Sprudler zu hängen, welcher das Loch frei hält...denn so wird das erwärmte Wasser durch den Sprudler an der Oberfläche verteilt, was das Loch großzügig offen halten kann...um dauerhaft Temperaturen zu erhöhen bedarf es leider schon etwas mehr Energieraufwand, in Form eines 2-3 kw - Durchlaufheizers...aber alles Heizen bringt nur sehr, sehr wenig - ohne vernünftige Abdeckung...das kostet einfach zu viel Energie und dann entsprechend Geld...tut nicht Not...


----------



## Frankia (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Hallo Markus,

heizen ist gut, kann aber, wie Jörg schon schreibt eine ordentliche Stromrechnung ergeben.
Und diese kleinen Heizstäbe bringen effektiv nichts. Wenn, dann Heizschlangen am Boden, die nachträglich eingelegt werden können.
Aber ohne Abdeckung taugt die beste Heizung nichts. 
Das ist meine Abdeckung und die hält ihr Versprechen - keine zusätzliche Kosten und den Fischen geht es gut. Du mußt natürlich auch Abstriche wegen dem Aussehen machen. Ich wollte damit "nur" Strom sparen - und es funktioniert:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31381
Beitrag Nr. 6


----------



## Joerg (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*



Schnatterzapfen schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte wie lange zb. so eine Schego benötigt um in einem ca. 200 L Fass das Wasser um 1-2° zu erwärmen ?



1 Liter Wasser hat eine Wärmekapazität von 4190 J (Ws)/kg·K, um 1 Liter 1° zu erwärmen brauchst du dann 0,0012 KWh.
Der 300 Watt Schego Heizer braucht dann eine knappe Stunde dafür. (0,24 KWh).
Um deinen Teich um nur 1° zu erwärmen dann schon 1,18 KWh/m³ * 18m³ ~ 21 KWh.
Er ist also gut geeignet um den Filter Eisfrei zu halten, eine nennenswerte Temperaturerhöhung im unisolierten Teich ist damit nicht möglich.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Also ohne Abdeckung eine Heizung zu betreiben ist wie Geld aus dem Fenster werfen.

Ich hatte vor Jahren 2,5Monate geheizt, wovon der Heizer ca. 14Tage durchweg lief um knapp 40cm Eis abzutauen. Abgedeckt hatte ich nur notdürftig mit einer Gewebeplane ... Endergebnis: 850Euro Nachzahlung.
Nü Reinhold, kannste Dich bestimmt auch noch dran erinnern 

Ehrlich, für so viel Geld kannste ne ordentliche Abdeckung bauen ... und dann brauchtse keinen Heizer mehr 

Ein Shego Teichheizer hat gar nicht die Kraft ein ganzes Fass zu erwärmen. In dem o.g. Winter ist der sogar eingefroren.

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*



> Nü Reinhold, kannste Dich bestimmt auch noch dran erinnern



Hi Mandy, wie recht du hast...........


----------



## Joerg (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Hi Mandy,
nur 14 Tage ordentlich Wärme für die Koi, das ist aber schon etwas geizig. 
So einen kleinen Heizer hatte ich den letzten sehr kalten Winter auch zeitweise im Filter, da der leider nicht so gut isoliert war. 
Die Kosten bei 2,5 Monaten können dann aber höchstens bei 0,3KW*75*0,20€/KWh ~ 108€ sein.

Bei den Kosten werde ich dann wohl meinen Isolierungsplan Filter diesmal auch umsetzen. 
Für eine so tolle Überkonstruktion wir bei dir ist mein Teich etwas zu unregelmäßig.
Das könnte sich aber irgendwann ändern und dann steht auch ein Gewächshaus in einem Bereich auf der Wunschliste.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich das so gebaut und der "Winterteichgarten" hat schon Vorteile.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Jörg,

da haste etwas mißverstanden. Der Heizer lief 14Tage durch. Also Tag und Nacht, rund um die Uhr. 
Er hat damit die ca. 40cm Eis geschmolzen (auch nur, weil ich in 1,10m Tiefe nur noch 0,5°C hatte). Als das Eis weg war, hat er nur noch sporadisch geheizt um das Wasser auf 4°C zu halten.
So einen Nervenkrieg will ich nicht noch mal. Was hab ich aus Angst um meine Koi geheult ... nie wieder!

Naja, bei 3KW die Stunde, das 14Tage rund um die Uhr ... und dann das sporadische Heizen noch ca. 2,5Monate lang ... da kommt schnell was zusammen.

So eine Abdeckung wie bei mir geht auch nur bei formalen Teichen gut 
Ein richtiger Wintergarten drüber wäre cool ... aber da spielen die Finanzen in keinster Weise mit 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Hi Mandy,
ich glaube schon, dass ich es verstanden hatte. Einen 2 KW Heizer hab ich auch für Notfälle rumliegen.

Eine ordentliche Isolierung der Teichoberfläche ist auf jeden Fall kostengünstiger. 
Ich hatte auch schon 40cm Eis und alle haben es überlebt. Bin fast täglich mit Gießkannen heißem Wasser an den Teich gegangen, da ich mir auch Sorgen gemacht habe. 

Eine Abdeckung mit Styrodur kostet nicht viel und den Rest der Rundungen mach ich mit Noppenfolie.
Die (recht teuren) Teichbälle kann man sich meiner Ansicht nach sparen.

Die Auskühlung ist deutlich geringer und nach dem letzten recht kalten Winter war keine nennenswerte Eisschicht vorhanden.
Das erleichtert den Koi natürlich auch den schwierigen Start ins Frühjahr.
Es waren sicher Wochen, in denen ich die Koi früher genießen (füttern) konnte.


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Das Prob. zumindestens bei mir, wo läßt man das Styrodur im Sommer, sind ja paar qm2??


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Hey Günter,

hast Du keinen Carport? Zwei Balken über der Motorhaube einziehen (vorausgesetzt man parkt vorwärts ein)  und die Platten im Sommer dort lagern.
So lagere ich meine Doppelstegplatten ... nur die sind wesentlich schwerer als Styrodur 
Aber das geht super.

Mandy


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Nö, hab ich nicht aber ich könnte es auf den Dachboden unserer 2 Garagen packen, das ist schon klar!
Hab hier aber leider das Prob. das nach uns nichts mehr kommt, soll heißen frei Sicht über die Felder.
Dadurch baut sich der Wind dermaßen was von auf, das ich Angst habe, wenn ich Styrodor nehme, das die Platten weg __ fliegen, egal welche ich nehme!
Ein Untergestell wo ich was vernünftig fest bekommen kommt nicht in Frage, da bei ca. 9x9m es ne rießen aufwendige Baustelle wird. 
Habe in den letzten Jahren mit einem Kompressor und 6 Sprudelsteinen auch geschafft, das der Teich nicht ganz zu friert und immer ein großes Loch frei bleibt und alle Fische haben den Winter immer gut überstanden.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Gegen wegfliegen würde ein drüber gespanntes laubschutznetz helfen. nur bin ich von auf dem wasser liegenden styrodur nicht begeistert. es "versiegelt" die oberfläche und verhindert den gasaustausch. also bischen luft zw. wasser und platten sollte schon sein. wenn nicht komplett, dann zumindest bei einigen platten.


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Danke Jörg für die ausführliche Erklärung, denke mal mein Gedanke mit Teichbeheizen hat sich quasi in Rauch aufgelöst 
Ich habe mir nun überlegt die Styropor Kugel zu reaktivieren, einen Heizstab zu besorgen sowie einen Thermostat. So kann der Heizstab und der Sprudler ab einer bestimmten Außen-Temp. anspringen und der Heizstab wird hoffentlich meine Bedenken mit dem Auskühlen des Teiches durch den Sprudler etwas abdämpfen.

Ich danke euch für die Info`s

Gruß Markus


----------



## Michi34317 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin neu bei Euch hier. Habe aus Platzgründen nur einen kleinen Teich .
Der Teich defindet sich direkt am Hauseingang.
Bin Anfänger in Sachen Teich. Mache mir auch gerade Gedanken wie ich den 
Teich im Winter fast Eisfrei bekomme. Bin sehr dankbar für Tipps.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Joerg (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbeheitzen - Aber wie ?*

Hi Michael,
:Willkommen2

damit du für deinen Teich auch etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit (geziehlte Tipps) bekommst, solltest du ihn (Dich natürlich auch) mal etwas näher Vorstellen. 
Nur 0,6m Tiefe, 1,1m³ und Goldfische sind keine ganz optimale Vorraussetzung.


----------

